# Advice Requested



## rexfire (Jan 23, 2012)

First of a little information about me. I am currently on a fire department and want to retire when I am 50 with a pension. I am 39 yrs old now. The reason I want to reitre is that I would then be able to preach in a country church that normally wouldn't be able to support a pastor who needs a larger salary, or I could plant a church and need less funds for myself. So this leaves me with seeking an education via distance/modular format. I was going to go to GPTS but the Greek language course you have to be able to watch the classes live which with my schedule I will not be able to do. I am from Illinois so SBTS is a viable option there I can finish an Mdiv via distance and modular courses in the winter and summers. I am also wanting to get a ThM from PRTS especially if I go the SBTS route to finish off Covenanatlly. I need to get with SBTS to see if they would transfer credits RTS virtual MAR degree. This way my Systematics would be from a Reformed viewpoint etc... Also Dr VanGemeren from TEDS is going to my church now so Lord willing he will be able to give me some mentoring/advice along with my pastor who has a PhD. My fear is that I will be "confused" about ministering from the Confessions and Sacraments by going to SBTS, but if i get some courses from RTS and finish with a ThM from PRTS along with some good input from Dr VanGemeren and my pastor I would be ok. So do you think that this plan of action would work or would not be advisable?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't have any advice for you---I'm just glad there's a Reformed option in Decatur now. When I would visit my dad's family (all have died now), I was frustrated with the choices in the phone book.


----------



## rexfire (Jan 23, 2012)

I go to a PCA church that is in Normal, IL. It is an hour North.


----------

